# Proteccion de mosfet de potencia



## Hector Javier Rios (May 27, 2008)

saludos a todos. agradezco de antemano su valiosa colaboracion 
mi problema es el siguiente: 
el mosfet de potencia del control de velocidad de un motor DC se me esta dañando, entonces quisiera saber como funciona la red snuber de este formada por R3, C2 y D1; que pasa si altero el valor de R3. tiene que ver esta red con la causa de la destruccion del MOSFET. 
gracias y espero su ayuda para ello anexo esquema del circuito


----------



## MaMu (May 28, 2008)

Hola Héctor, revisa este hilo

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f12/colocar-red-proteccion-snubber-126/

Saludos


----------



## Hector Javier Rios (Jun 2, 2008)

Gracias por el enlace.


----------

